# BLASC 2.5 Addon-Aktualisierung



## Fallax (21. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein BLASC auf 2.5 patchen lassen und im Hauptmenü dann die automatische Addon Aktualisierung aktiviert. Dann klappt aber eine Fehlermeldung unten rechts auf mit dem Text:



> *WoWAddOns Plugin*
> Der angegebene Pfad zur WoW-Installation ist nicht korrekt. Die Add-ons können nicht überprüft werden.



Selbst wenn ich im Tray auf das Buffed-Icon rechtsklicke und auf Aktionen -> Nach Add-on Aktualisierung suchen anklicke, kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung (die man übrigens nicht anklicken kann). Ich finde im Hauptmenü auch nirgendwo etwas wo ich mein WoW-Verzeichnis angeben kann.

Gruß


----------



## Stanzilla (21. März 2008)

Fallax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mein BLASC auf 2.5 patchen lassen und im Hauptmenü dann die automatische Addon Aktualisierung aktiviert. Dann klappt aber eine Fehlermeldung unten rechts auf mit dem Text:
> Selbst wenn ich im Tray auf das Buffed-Icon rechtsklicke und auf Aktionen -> Nach Add-on Aktualisierung suchen anklicke, kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung (die man übrigens nicht anklicken kann). Ich finde im Hauptmenü auch nirgendwo etwas wo ich mein WoW-Verzeichnis angeben kann.
> ...


Menüpunkt "Pfadangaben"! Augen auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallax (21. März 2008)

"Pfadangaben" ist komplett leer. Nichts zum auswählen da, alles weiß.


----------



## Stanzilla (22. März 2008)

Fallax schrieb:


> "Pfadangaben" ist komplett leer. Nichts zum auswählen da, alles weiß.


Installier mal alles neu, lösch auch die Einstellungen.


----------



## Quaidi (22. März 2008)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Installier mal alles neu, lösch auch die Einstellungen.



Hi,

hab das gleiche Problem.
Und wir haben schon neu installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brachte leider keinen Erfolg


----------



## Saphazir (23. März 2008)

Quaidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das gleiche Problem.
> Und wir haben schon neu installiert.
> ...



Aloah,
bei mir genauso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menarion (23. März 2008)

Das selbe Problem auch bei mir. Pfadangaben leer und von alleine findet er WoW nicht. Total kaputt also, der BLASC Loader wird auch nicht mehr erkannt, genauso wie BLASCCrafter, den ich nicht mal neu installieren kann, da er sagt, dass keine neue Version verfügbar ist, obwohl das Plugin als nicht vorhanden angezeigt wird oO.


----------



## Iolandril (24. März 2008)

Mir geht es genauso. Hab daraufhin alles deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, hat das problem aber nicht behoben.

Versucht die neue Version möglicherweise wieder nur auf ftp und nicht auf http zuzugreifen?

Jedenfalls kann ich meine Pfadangaben auch nicht irgendwo eintragen da ist nur ein Leeres Feld in das ich nicht mal per Hand was reinschreiben könnte gibt es da einen workaround? eventuell eine configdatei in der man das reichhacken kann?

cu


----------



## Kopfnicka (25. März 2008)

Find ich toll das man hier so viele antworten kriegt -.-


----------



## SiRsTaN (25. März 2008)

echt ma n1 Support


----------



## Saphazir (26. März 2008)

Echt 1a Support hier...! T_T

Naja ich habe das Problem gelöst bekommen, hab Blasc mehrmals de- und wieder installiert danach gings scheinbar wieder...


----------



## Rakka (2. Mai 2008)

also ich hab ein ähnliches problem.
bei mir is zwar der pfad korrekt angegeben und blasc aktualisiert die addons auch aber im spiel sind die addons dann nicht aktualisiert.

weiß jmd ob ich die addons noch irgendwie aktivieren muss nachdem blasc die runtergeladen hat??


----------

